# Online gamer *NWS language*



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Brilliant but too close to home for me that one.

I wonder if thats what i sound like


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

:lol:

this pretty much summed up my experience of xbox live to be honest.


----------

